# Problem with King Kutter Finish mower



## joey (Jun 16, 2011)

I recently bought a King Kutter finish mower, i hooked it up to my Ford 1720 tractor, and tried to run it. When i try to start the mower, it grinds VERY badly. It will start up after grinding for about 15 sec. 
What am i doing wrong??? THANKS:dazed:


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2011)

By the way its the drive shaft coming from the mower to the tractor that is grinding.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Joey! Stupid question but are you sure the PTO is disengaged when you're starting it up?


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2011)

BTW It is a Ford-New holland 1720 Dsl Compact 2&4WD


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

If your PTO shaft has a slip clutch rather than share bolt protection, I'd check to make sure clutch is setup as per manual instructions. Bye


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2011)

Problem is, is that I don't have a manual.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe you could contact a dealer who sells this product and request one? Bye


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2011)

There is a handle underneith the seat that i have no idea what is does. It might be to change from 2 to 4 wheel drive. It has a picture that has a 2d picture of a tractor cut in half for the down position and it together for the up position. There is also a akward push down handle by the gas and the brake that i also have no idea what it does. I can take pictures/videos if necessary.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, I better understand now. How's the oil level in the gearbox?


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2011)

The oil is full i checked it yesterday when i bought it...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

joey said:


> There is a handle underneith the seat that i have no idea what is does. It might be to change from 2 to 4 wheel drive. It has a picture that has a 2d picture of a tractor cut in half for the down position and it together for the up position. There is also a akward push down handle by the gas and the brake that i also have no idea what it does. I can take pictures/videos if necessary.


Sounds like the first one is a selector for engaging the front drive and the second sounds like an emergency brake. flip it the other direction and press your brake pedal hard to see if it locks the pedals down. You also might change the fluid in the cutters gearbox. Could be contaminated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does the cutter shake at all on start up?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

joey said:


> There is a handle underneith the seat that i have no idea what is does. It might be to change from 2 to 4 wheel drive. It has a picture that has a 2d picture of a tractor cut in half for the down position and it together for the up position. There is also a akward push down handle by the gas and the brake that i also have no idea what it does. I can take pictures/videos if necessary.


The handle by the fuel/brake maybe to lock the brakes on when you depress the foot brake. I have two together on my tractor, one is brake lock the other is cruise control. You are right about the other lever being to ingage your 4x4. Bye


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2011)

yeh the cutter does shake a little on start, but that is just cause the drive shaft is grinding on the pto


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

tractor beam said:


> Sounds like the first one is a selector for engaging the front drive and the second sounds like an emergency brake. flip it the other direction and press your brake pedal hard to see if it locks the pedals down. You also might change the fluid in the cutters gearbox. Could be contaminated.


Yeah! What he said!:lmao:


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2011)

I think my best bet is too go get a manual from a local retailer and try to find out whats wrong. I have a friend that said he would look at it and try to fix it... Thanks for the input.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I just bought a new Land Pride tiller for my tractor which I have not used yet. In the manual, it says that the slip clutch has to be "Run-in" before working the tiller. This may be what you need, to be doing. Although, it does sound like the clutch is slipping. Have you greased the shaft yet, and you did make sure that the shaft is the correct length for your machine. Mine needs to be shortened, so I have not used it as of yet. If not the correct length, the shaft will bind your machine. Bye


----------

